# Skills assessment - NZer



## didymo (Jul 9, 2013)

I came across this on the myaccessaustralia website

"You are exempted from having to complete a skills assessment if you are a Subclass 444 (New Zealand citizens) or Subclass 461 visa holder (relative of a New Zealand citizen) and you have worked in a sponsorable occupation (listed on the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List) for the same employer for at least 2 out of the last 3 years (excluding periods of unpaid leave). So essentially, you need to meet the Temporary Residence Transition stream requirements"

However I can'd find anything on the AU immigration website to confirm this... I've been working for my Australian employer on a 444 for nearly three years, and I think I can squeeze my occupation into one of those on the CSOL - will be getting this checked by VETASSESS first (more $$, but worth it I think). Has anyone out there been through the ENS direct entry scheme - subclass 186 as a NZer? (long shot I know!)

Cheers
Claire


----------



## davidgu (Jul 9, 2013)

didymo said:


> I came across this on the myaccessaustralia website
> 
> "You are exempted from having to complete a skills assessment if you are a Subclass 444 (New Zealand citizens) or Subclass 461 visa holder (relative of a New Zealand citizen) and you have worked in a sponsorable occupation (listed on the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List) for the same employer for at least 2 out of the last 3 years (excluding periods of unpaid leave). So essentially, you need to meet the Temporary Residence Transition stream requirements"
> 
> ...


Hi Claire

That is correct. If you fall within the the class of "persons who are currently in Australia as the holder of a subclass 444 or 461 visa and have been working with their nominating employer in their nominated occupation for at least two years (excluding any periods of unpaid leave) in the last three years immediately before making their visa application" (as per legislative instrument IMMI12/060), then you do not need to obtain skills assessment.

Hope this assist.

Cheers
David Gu
Solicitor and Registered Migration Agent 1066304


----------



## didymo (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi David

Thanks for your reply and the IMMI number - clarified it for me! 

I'm about to formally request to my HR department about getting nominated, I think it will be unlikely as my compay pays pretty badly, and to prove we pay market rates (as required) could be stretching the imagination.. 

Still have to give it a go!

regards
Claire


----------

